# Mobile Detailing System



## Juice Box (Jul 23, 2015)

Firstly hi, I'm new to the site but have been reading stuff on here (not as a member) for a while now. I've been inspired by other people's set ups and with the plan to start detailing professionally in the near future I decided I should up my storage game.

This is what things look like now, a total mess!









So I made up a little plan of what to do so when I'm finished I should have a U shape set of shelves that can be take out the car and put in when needed with a space in the middle for anything else I need.









I have a BMW e46 touring so luckily have this great amount of space to put everything in.









I started with the frame so got hold of some stud work timber (3 quid for 2.4m) and got to measuring and cutting.









Mocked up the main frame area to make sure it fitted right.









Then added in the supports for the shelves to sit on, so should be nice and strong.









That's it for today, hopefully get the ply next week to start building up the shelves and getting it looking awesome and finalised.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to DW


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes welcome aboard...:wave:

Interesting little project....:thumb:


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome  sounds awesome. Cant wait to see the finished results


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn it don't stop now I want to see how this ends. When's the next instalment ?


----------



## Juice Box (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks of the hospitality everyone. Hopefully I'll update next week if I can get some money together. I'm a student hence the limited funds.


----------



## Juice Box (Jul 23, 2015)

*Update!*

Sorry it's been so long but finally got some ply today so spent a few hours getting it done. Probably don'e need to do to much explaining as they speak for themselves. It's 12mm ply for anyone that wants to know.




































DA, paint depth gauge and a couple of bottles just to give you an idea of how it'll look/work.


















Bottles fit pretty perfectly really.









The great thing is I can just open the back window to get stuff out then having to keep opening the whole boot.

And then I ran out of wood! HAHA Seems you'll have to wait till the next instalment to see it finished.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Liking your skills here, I'm useless with wood, we have three dogs could do with one of these to keep them separate.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"And then I ran out of wood!"

It doesn't grow on trees, you know.... 

Good, well-thought-out project there. :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like you have a good idea of how to build the units  

But I kind of think you're wasting a lot of space with how you've done it?!?

Interested to see it finished


----------



## Juice Box (Jul 23, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> Looks like you have a good idea of how to build the units
> 
> But I kind of think you're wasting a lot of space with how you've done it?!?
> 
> Interested to see it finished


Yeah there's defiantly space wasted but that's because it had to be removable, if it was going to stay then I would have ripped out all the interior panels and used every piece of space I could. It's only to last me around 6 months or so till I can save enough to get a van and kit that out properly. I think it will have plenty of space for what I need to take with me. Vacuum and pressure washer will go on the back seats incase you were wondering.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

I think that looks great in there, more than adequate as a temporary measure.


----------



## Juice Box (Jul 23, 2015)

Just a quick update this time, went to get more wood and thought I'd grab the boxes for the back shelves while I was at it. Bottom will hold interior, exterior and glass microfibers and the top will have wash mitts, drying towels and applicator pads. Should make life a lot easier being able to take the boxes in and out to refill them ect.


----------



## Juice Box (Jul 23, 2015)

It's done! For now anyway. I'll probably paint it so it looks a little more legit. Just put some stuff in so you can see how it will work.









All the bottles will go at the top where those 3 are.









Mitts, plush drying towels and applicators at the top.









Interior, Exterior and glass microfibers will go across the bottom.









Paint depth meter and DA on the bottom right.









All my wheel stuff and brushes bottom left.(still a few more to go it)

Should make nice and easy having everything nice and organised.


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

:thumb: like it :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great effort, looks great


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Top job.


----------



## Juice Box (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I'll let you know in the how it works out and if there's any issues in the future. Think it ended up costing about £60 which isn't bad but is a bit more than I'd originally planned for but that's always the way isn't it, haha.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Needs to be painted black! Looks proper good apart from that!


----------



## Juice Box (Jul 23, 2015)

Thought I'd update as I'm now working full time detailing using these shelves.

First off, I know some people have said it wastes a lot of space but that's not really an issue. The benefit is it speeds up my work as I don't have to get boxes and bags of stuff out the car when I arrive, I just open the back window and can get to all my products straight from the car. It's a much faster and easier way to get to everything.

As you can see in the pictures below all the machinery (vac, pressure washer ect.) fits on the back seats and I use the fold up chair as a table whilst polishing to hold my DA, polish, pad primer ect. which is much easier than having to bend all the time to pick it up off the floor.





































Might look a little untidy but everything has a place and everything's in it's place, so nice any easy to grab what I need quickly.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Hope you never have to stop *suddenly* with all that unsecured stuff behind you......


----------



## Juice Box (Jul 23, 2015)

I've used a dog hammock so it's all secure. It's a 3 litre straight 6 and I've given it a fair bit of right foot on the way to jobs and never had an issue :thumb:


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Boot looks cool, nice idea my ocd wouldn't let me have all that stuff on back seat lol

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

Why not just sell the car and buy a van?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would get stressed with everything being like that. I've done a few cars for pals where ive had to take my stuff to there place and I hate having it all chucked in.

if you are giving up the rear seats to put stuff on would a better option not be to just remove the seats and set everything out neatly?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

dailly92 said:


> if you are giving up the rear seats to put stuff on would a better option not be to just remove the seats and set everything out neatly?


Or even just fold them down until they're needed.
That's a thing these days! Then everything can be laid down and secured.

The boot section looks ideal. Nice and easy to grab the bits you want.


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

Awesome work, congrats for having a lot of work 

Envoyé de mon GT-I9082 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

scratcher said:


> Or even just fold them down until they're needed.
> That's a thing these days! Then everything can be laid down and secured.
> 
> The boot section looks ideal. Nice and easy to grab the bits you want.


Or remove then and cut a bit of ply as a false floor :thumb:


----------

